# The kidding of Quads



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I came home around 8:30. Brother said he had recently checked on Sweet pea and she was uncomfortable but nothing more. I said ok, let me just get changed catch up on TGS and GT and then I will head out and feed everyone and assess Sweet Pea’s condition.

My grandmother comes in my room and says “I hear this crying like a kid outside” “yes grandmom we have Aspen’s kids they probably are just being noisy” “not sure stace, it doesn’t sound like them” “ok let me get changed and I will go out and see if she is kidding or whats up”

Quickly change clothes, grab headlamp and run outside. I get near the pen and I hear Sweet Pea cry out in labor. Ok we on. “yes grandmom she is kidding, thanks” I yelled to my grandmom on her porch. I see that there is hooves in the sack coming out, ok good. SCREAM “whoa what is that?” Oh my she has a kid already. Throw a towel on her and start rubbing. Cute little thing, very tiny. Uh oh I see a nose but we aren’t making progress better clean it off. I break the bag and start cleaning the nose. Sweet pea moves and I have to move the kid (kitten) and my grandmother comes with help. I start pulling on the legs and more leg coems and more leg – what gives??? Why isn’t the nose coming out too. OH NO these are back legs! I tell my brother “pray really hard” I am not sure what to do, poor sweet pea is crying (though not as bad as she could be) I don’t’ think I can get two heads out at once. So I tried to find legs for the head I can see – no can do. Alright push head back in pull other legs….. GO ……. Pull and pull and pull and POP out comes kid number 2. Ok lets get this other one out. Ok hes out. Wonderful. Ah triplets – more then I wanted but that’s ok. Brother number 2 and grandmom have arrived with more towels. Keep cleaning and cleaning. See more contractions – ok she needs to get the afterbirth out no biggy. Trying to revive breach girl. Thrilled with 2 girls and 1 boy. 

What is that? more hooves??? Break sack and pull slightly with Sweet Peas push “plop” out comes kid number 4! Oh my gosh never expected 4! Hoped for twins but that was all. OH my oh my. Check – it’s a boy. Ok 2 boys and 2 girls. 

Decided to pull 2 – Kitten because of her condition (lethargic, not moving much, wouldn’t try to stand) and Presto (last buck) because he seemed very healthy and interested in nursing and I figured he was the best for bottle feedingn as he latched onto my finger before he was even dried off!

Still touch and go with Kitten (named such because grandma said “oh she is so tiny almost like a little kitten” ) Presto is doing ok, not as I would like but it was a long hard day for everyone. Tomorrow should be better.

Two with Sweet pea are doing ok. Hopefully by tomorrow nursing will be second nature to them. They are now in a kidding stall (my hay area) and seem to be doing well. Sweet pea is being a great mother and might have done ok with quads or triplets but I didn’t want to chance it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Stacey!! I am exhausted just thinking about it!! SP did so well!! What a good girl.

You must be oh so proud of her! 

As for Kitten keep her nice and warm, maybe give her some of Sally's mix?

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well CONGRATULATIONS!!! So (as if you had the time!) what time did the final kid arrive? Before Midnight I suppose and I AM SO VERY GLAD THAT YOU WERE THERE TO HELP THOSE BABIES!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh right after the others - probably around 9:30-9:40 :shrug: I don't even know, didnt look at my watch until 11:00pm and i dont' even know what iw as doing.

Sorry guys i am exhausted.

:ZZZ: 

Mom says to get a nap............I think I will


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that's an amazing story! Good thing you were there! Glad they're all born and that you have pulled Kitten. Sounds like the best choice with her for sure. I really hope she pulls through for you! Congrats on the other kids too! What colors?


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy Smokes, good thing you were there and CONGRATS :leap: What a nice story, can't wait for pics!! They must be so tiny. Sweet Pea hid those 4 well.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations Stacey! Only ever had quads with a sheep - lots of fun!! Is Sweetpea a pygmy?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

way to go stacey & sweetpea. that is great. you did a great job stacey. no wonder she had to sit like she did the poor thing. i bet both of you were exhaustd


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, how exciting! Well, except for the tangled up kids part...that sounds really traumatic! But, quads! Hope your little kitten is fine and everybody else is good too. Quads! :leap: Congrats!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow quads! How wonderful and so glad you were there to help her. :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, 4 babies!!! That is great. I've only had one set of quads born here-probably wont have any more born. At least it would be weird if it did happen again.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:leap: Congrats :leap: 
4 babies that is great, the farm I took care of for 3 months on the does had 4 also, such an amazing thing to see
Michelle
SawDust Farm
NH


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Stacey, instead of just 2 Registered ND.....You got 4!!! Amazing!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Stacey!! Congrats!! I bet you are worn out, hope all those babies continue to do well!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey-

You are definately doing the right thing by pulling kitten.

Up here we always give .1 cc SQ of BoSe to all of the kids if they are trips or quads, because alot of times there is not enough minerals in the momma for everyone. You may want to give kitten a little - it may help her alot. Typically you would want to do that in the first 24 hours (of course you probobly know all this, but wasn't sure  )

I can't wait to see pics of everyone!!! I bet they are just adorable. I have one doe that always throws trips or quads, and can't wait till she births in September!!

Congrats again!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

QUADS?!?!?!?! I didn't think she was that big.

Congrats, I hope little Kitten makes it. :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Stacey, It seems like just yesterday that you could not wait to breed them and now you are flooded in babies.
Way to go Grandma, it sounds like it was her great ears that just might of saved those babies. i mean if you would of taken your time getting out there, that could of been bad. :leap: :leap: Yea Grandma. 
It sounds like you are very lucky to have a wonder Grandmother around like you have. You are truly blessed.
I Bet your Grandmother is more then willing to help you feed those babies. 

Congrats on the successful delivery. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys.

I was up a couple times through the night into morning. Got about 4 hours sleep :ZZZ: 

So the update: Kitten is doing better. Surviving not thriving. SHe gets up and down on her own now :leap: and can walk too. She has a slight sucking reflex but not enough to take a bottle (still trying each feeding though). she nudges my arm or my body when I rubb her bottom. It takes a good half hour to syringe feed her 1 ounce. :sigh: But that is better then nothing I suppose. I ihave to give it to her 1/4cc at a time.  

Presto - bottle boy - is taking 2 ounces from a bottle every 2 hours  :stars: Good thing my mom is here, I don't take this type of stress adn worry well. She is such a stabling force for me. She knows I had nothing to do with making her have quads and she is the one who really pulled for Kitten to make it as I was at the point of dispair  

The 2 out with Sweet pea (no names yet as I want to give the buyers that chance possibly) are doing well. She is mothing them nicely. They have full bellies though I havent' seen them nurse. Last night they did nurse for a few seconds and seh was encouraging them so ti seems they got the idea :clap: 

ok 6 kids in 2 kiddings - NOT what I was expecting. 


Keep Kitten in your prayers adn thoughts she can still use it. 

OH and sweet pea is doing well herself. She is eating and drinking, pooping and peeing and acting so normal I am bursting with pride  


I never want quads again but I am thankfull for the ones I do have now.

THank you ALL :grouphug: Words can not describe my thanks for all your prayers ray: I know that it is what kept me sane and helped miss Kitten to make it through the night.

Yes Lori my grandmom is such a blessing. I was yelling thank you thank you over and over again as I was helping pull the Kids. Poor sweet pea was probably trying to wait for me and i just didn't get out there fast enough. But at least I got out there when I did.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet they are beautiful!!!! We have one doe here that ALWAYS kids Quads. SOme of her births are eventful and others go smoothly.....

DO you have any pics yet Stacey?

Keeping Kitten in my prayers ray: 

CJ


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My goodness! Its a good thing you got out there when you did. I would have been flipping out over the tangled kids. Glad you kept your cool and figured things out. I prob would have had to change my pants after that kidding! I still can't believe she gave you quads! Makes me nervous about what my girls are hiding in there! 

I wil continue to pray for Kitten. Hopefully she just needs some rest and TLC and will come around for you. :hug: 

Congrats! :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You did so good- I hope everyone thrives. Maybe I'm wrong but it does seem that high multiples tend to backwards more often. 
Sleep, eat, then pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Great news. Sweet Pea took Kitten and Kitten nursed RIGHT away. And she can do it by herself! I am so thrilled beyond words. THe lord has answered our prayers. 

Right now Presto is still in the house - going to talk to Julie about that and see if seh wants him or the other boy before seeing if I can put Presto back with sweet pea


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wonderful Stacey!! What a relief!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so thankful that Kitten is doing well and that her mother is caring for her. Thank you Lord for helping Stacey help Sweet Pea. And thank you for Stacey's mom, whose quiet strength is so helpful in times like this. I'm so happy this is turning out well. Give your Grandmom a big hug from us :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is absolutely wonderful Stacey!! :leap: Babies do seem to do better with mom...they naturally know how to "regulate" their intake and as long as Kitten thrives I think thats the best place for her....now Miss Julie has a tough decision to make! Both those boys are handsome! BTW...wasn't the buck blue eyed? Are ANY of these babies blue eyed?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job both of you and congrats!! :thumb: How the heck do you get in those smaller breeds??! Guess she was dilated enough.....I freaked when Blimp had a head stuck out of her like a trophy last yr...no sack on him had to reach in & pull front legs around. The next two came on their own then she started digging again...thot the same as you..afterbirth but NO it was the fourth kid!!
Booger did it again in Feb with quads..thankfully she did it on her own, I wasnt there..busy tending to someone else who had just kidded.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

buck didn't have blue eyes - so no blue eyed kids 


how did I get in? I have no idea :shrug: I guess i have small hands and she is a big doe


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It really isn't too hard - but once your in there, there is not much room! I am so glad to hear that they are doing well!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont' think it is that hard either. After you have done it a couple times you don't really get as freaked out. There has only been one case where I had hardly any room, this was in a boer doe(Abby, she died from uterine tear) I was in there and she crushed my hand and wrist every time she had a contraction. The kid had two legs forward and his head back, and I was in there half an hour before I could get his head on his legs adn then I still couldn't pull him out.

Well, I'm not going to bore you with my horror stories, I'm just glad you got the kids out


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad to hear she is doing better!!! What a blessing!!! I was hoping that she would do well! Sweet Pea sounds like a great mom! :stars:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

shh I'm not really here, I'm LURKING

 

Congratulations Stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

so... 2 goats kidded with a total of 6 kids... 4 does left to kid - does that mean a possible 12 more goatbabies?

ROFL (no dont hit me, please!)

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Katie if I could hit you with something I would :roll: 

And no lurking allowed -- we need updates on Whissy :greengrin:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:stars: :leap: good for kitten. that is great news that she is with mom & doing great. will keep prayers going for her & the otheres. i have never had quads. have had trips twice & i freaked out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bad news - I had to pull Kitten. Sweet pea was biting and butting her. After she did it twice (that I saw) one after the other into the wall and only stopped because I pulled her back I took Kitten and brought her into the house.

So now i have to take her out every couple hours to eat from mom as she won't take the bottle. 

I am going to try to anyway but I a little more then upset over this.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey I have a doe who has always rejected one kid of trips. The first yr I let it go and bottle fed. 
the 2nd time she kidded she tried to reject the smallest one again.
I went out there several times a day for a good week and HELD her so that kid could nurse.
It got so when the dam saw me she would let her nurse..I had to do it agian this yr.
Buyer wanted disbudded doeling. I knew Mystify would have nothing to do with her the minute she got back. Again, I held her to make her let that doeling nurse. Hope this helps!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah stacey I guess at this stage you cant afford to let Kitten get really hungry. Works well when they're a bit older to let them get really hungry and then try them with a bottle. 

So do you have two housebabies now then? 

With a sheep I'd tie her up for a week to make her accept the lamb, but I wouldnt do that with a goat. (halter on head tied up I mean)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup to house babies -- right now outside in the cage to enjoy the nice outside......heading out there to play with them, just got done eating lunch.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, did you try and feed her from a dish? That is too bad Sweet Pea doesn't want her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I havent tried the dish. Didn't want to upset her to much. She still is fragile in my oppion


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hows the dinky lil' girl doing today Stacey?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

This thread is a real roller coaster- I'm sorry that Kitten had to be pulled- I thought you had it for awhile. But if you have one bottle baby, then at least they have company. If you have a dog crate, can you take them to work with you to feed? 
I hope that things go smoothly from now on- how's it going ewithout your Mom there?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

"rollercoaster" Good description

Can't take them with me due to Kitten needing to be brought to mom and the salon wouldnt let me bring them.

I still worry that Kitten isn't getting enough.........would love to get her on the bottle. But so far no go with my attemps.


----------

